# Extreme Giant question..



## cashmoney24 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi there, 

I got Merle last summer from Bobby, and he was sold to me as an Extreme Giant. However, upon looking at several pictures of these guys posted on here and on other websites, I'm not sure that he is, as he really doesn't have as much white as the other ones I have seen. Im starting to think he is just a regular Argentine. Anyway, I wanted to get your guys opinions. Also, when he is on my lap, and starts sniffing my shirt and licking rapidly, does that mean I am about to be bit? He does this sometimes, and it gets me worried.


----------



## cashmoney24 (Aug 4, 2013)

What a fat bum! He is sunbathing! LOL


----------



## cashmoney24 (Aug 6, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## Tannaros (Aug 6, 2013)

For what I've seen marketed as Extreme Giants - no, yours does not resemble what I'm used to. That isn't to say it couldn't come from the same line that Bobby called Extremes and just have a different coloration.

As for the licking - I've found that sometimes my tegu becomes very interested in my feet if I'm wearing socks and begins to root around them and flicking her tongue pretty rapidly. Most of the time she just becomes disinterested, and seems to ignore my feet entirely if I'm not wearing socks. I've noticed that if the sock fetish tegu begins tilting her head that's a pretty much guaranteed sign she's going to try a taste test of something.


----------



## cashmoney24 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for your response. He seems to like to play with stuff. He has a water jug cap that he loves to play with whenever i have him out. I just hope he doesn't get tired of it and decide to chew on me! He kind of nuzzles his head into me, which makes me think I'm going to get nibbled on.

Do you think he looks more like a regular Argentine? I'm fine with that. I like him just the same...wait a second...that would suck because I paid for a Giant. Seeing what happened with Bobby last year I'm grateful to have gotten anything!

He does look like a male, right???


----------



## Liz Herrera (Aug 6, 2013)

This is a extreme female, some are more peachy.
You might have a female, but i'm not a expert.

Anyway you have a beautiful tegu!


----------



## cashmoney24 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yikes Liz...that would not be cool. I really wanted a male! I love that jowely look that they get. I hope your wrong!!

Thanks though


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 7, 2013)

Watch when the poop if u see him put out plugs thwn u got a male

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## cashmoney24 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have to say, looking at other pictures of giants, the color on my guy isn't so great . None the less, he is still my guy though!

Im pretty sure he is a male... I think i saw the plugs and I think I felt the ("bebes") by his vent


----------



## cashmoney24 (Aug 13, 2013)

I was just looking at some younger pics of him, and he looks like he may have lost some white. Anyone else come across this?


----------



## jtrux (Aug 13, 2013)

I wouldn't sweat it either way. The only real difference is the lighter coloration, size and temperament are the same whether it's a Chacoan or not. He looks great, you should be proud of him.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks like a female.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 13, 2013)

Yea mine lost a lot of white but it will be ok

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## cashmoney24 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey there, a little update on Merle. What do you all think now? Boy or girl? I think I see the little bb's in the last pic, along with what I _think_ is a plug. Let me know!


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 31, 2013)

That's a male from wat I see but the plug u won't see until he goes to the bathroom u will see them vome out after he poops and pees

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## cashmoney24 (Aug 31, 2013)

thanks, I think the _plug_ just got stuck in there from his last dropping... Ive seen that in snakes...


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 31, 2013)

Did Bobby tell you the hatchdate?

Were you in the first 2 groups of people that got the extremes or the third group that got theirs very late after all the Varnyard chaos?


----------



## cashmoney24 (Sep 1, 2013)

He didn't tell me the hatch date. I actually received him about a year ago...the end of september to be exact, but I had been going back and forth with him since early August 2012. Why was heir an issue with any of the clutches?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 1, 2013)

Do you _feel_ the bb's? Still looks like a female - but if you feel the bb's, then it's a male.

Everything else looks like female.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 2, 2013)

cashmoney24 said:


> He didn't tell me the hatch date. I actually received him about a year ago...the end of september to be exact, but I had been going back and forth with him since early August 2012. Why was heir an issue with any of the clutches?



ppl who got the 3rd batch of extremes all seem to have gotten reg b/ws. but you do have a very beautiful tegu there either way.


----------



## cashmoney24 (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh, OK. Thanks Logie. Honestly, I dont care if its a regular. Thats fine by me. Based on his current coloration, I kind of he was. The only thing I care about is that he is a he!

Thanks again!


----------



## cashmoney24 (Sep 6, 2013)

any other opinions on whether he is a giant or regular?


----------



## 19cobra93 (Sep 17, 2013)

He looks like a she to me. But that's just based off the pics. The sperm plugs that come out with his poop look like a little yellow squid, or jellyfish. My girl looks very different from my male, but they're also two years apart in age.


----------



## tommylee22 (Feb 11, 2014)

This is a Bobby Hill Extreme folks, you might want to take a look. Meet Biggin 1.5yrs old and around 30lbs 4.75-5ft long


----------

